# chunk 'ad4s4' [354749104..625142447] does not start on a track boundary



## TradjekFate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on a new Notebook with a pre-installed Windows 7 (64-Bit). I used the Windows tool to shrink the partition. 

After I select the unused space, and press c to create I get the following error 


```
chunk 'ad4s4' [354749104..625142447] does not start on a track boundary
```

What do I do to prevent this warning from appearing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TradjekFate (Aug 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 18, 2010)

Bumping threads like that is less effective, because the thread will no longer show up as "unanswered".

I suppose the solution is to calculate your track boundaries and try to line everything up, if you care.

On the other hand I don't know that this warning is harmful in any way.  Does it actually prevent you from creating the slice?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2010)

We generally discourage bumping threads anyway, _unless_ you manage to provide new information or a summary of things you've done in the meantime.


----------



## TradjekFate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll keep the bumbing etiquett in mind, thanks...


----------

